

Beats by Apple Is Making Monster's Big Mistake Even Bigger - jedberg
http://gizmodo.com/5981823/beat-by-dre-the-inside-story-of-how-monster-lost-the-world/1573984234

======
jedberg
TL;DR: The founder of Monster's son, with no experience other than working for
his dad, tried to single-handedly negotiate a deal with Dre and his record
company. He ended up having Monster assume all the risk and Dre retaining all
the rights, and then Monster got pushed out just as they were really taking
off.

------
anigbrowl
It's pretty hilarious to see this happen to Monster, a company whose business
model amounted to 'exploit consumer ignorance.'

